# Bad News????? (Radman to Lakers????)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...y?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true



> The Los Angeles Clippers also reacted quickly after Radmanovic and point guard Sam Cassell apparently reneged on agreements to stay with them, reaching terms with sharp-shooting forward Tim Thomas early Saturday.





> Clippers Coach Mike Dunleavy and the representatives of Thomas, a 6-foot-10 forward who revived his career with Phoenix late last season, completed a four-year, $24-million deal Saturday at about 12:30 a.m. The move capped a dizzying three-hour period in which the Clippers were informed Cassell and Radmanovic accepted and then rejected multi-year offers, sources said.



Cassell gone?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Bad News?????*

So Radman accepts but Dun and Baylor still talk to Thomas? WTF and Sam leaving? Oh great, Shaun better be ready


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

They better be talking to Sam right now 2 Years 14 mil.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Bad News?????*

How the hell do we reach agreements with two players then they reject us? Something is going on in the front office...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

At this point, I'm sick and disenchanted with Sam.

IF he thinks working with Kobe is a better fit for him, then I say ... BE GONE. He asked for 2 years and apparently was offered 2 years, and even given an option for 1 year making more than he's ever made.

If I were him, I'd take the one year and the year after seek some form of employment with the Clippers.

If you honestly look back over our season, you can't take away the value that Sam provided. But, if you are fair, you will also admit that he cost us some games with his insistence on being the game winner and shooting bricks from the 3pt line when there was no one from our team to rebound his misses.

So ... while I'd love to have him back, I don't believe he'd be the down fall if he didn't return. I also believe that he stifled Shaun's development in some ways and sometimes it showed on Shaun's face.

So ... Sam, if you no longer feel you want to be a part of this team ... GOOD LUCK CO-EXISTING W/KOBE. That will be another soap opera in itself.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

I don't know what to say.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Ouch, that's horrible for you guys. So, Sam's going to Lakers as well?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

i dont get it were does it say radman to the lakers


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Vlad agrees to our offer, then rejects us, later signs with the Lakers for the same offer we gave him; 5 years 31 mil. Something isnt right here...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



MicCheck12 said:


> i dont get it were does it say radman to the lakers


Some where in the link.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



MicCheck12 said:


> i dont get it were does it say radman to the lakers


Here



> Radmanovic agreed Saturday to a five-year, $31-million contract with the Lakers, the same package the Clippers offered.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



TucsonClip said:


> Vlad agrees to our offer, then rejects us, later signs with the Lakers for the same offer we gave him; 5 years 31 mil. Something isnt right here...



Incoming call: Kobe looks better then Incoming call: Elton. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Ouch, that's horrible for you guys. So, Sam's going to Lakers as well?


 I hope not


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



TucsonClip said:


> Vlad agrees to our offer, then rejects us, later signs with the Lakers for the same offer we gave him; 5 years 31 mil. Something isnt right here...


I didn't read the link, but PJ probably offered him a starting position. I don't believe ANY ONE LIKES Dunleavy's rotations. So, coming off the bench for the Clippers is a career killer.

Good move for the Lakers ... smart move by Vade if he gets to start.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



XMATTHEWX said:


> Incoming call: Kobe looks better then Incoming call: Elton. :curse:


Kupchak said they would extend an offer to Vlad as soon as the moratorium was lifted. So it makes no sense for him to agree with the Clippers then turn down the Clippers for the same offer from the Lakers, when he knows the Lakers are going to offer him. Something is going on in the front office...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



TucsonClip said:


> Kupchak said they would extend an offer to Vlad as soon as the moratorium was lifted. So it makes no sense for him to agree with the Clippers then turn down the Clippers for the same offer from the Lakers, when he knows the Lakers are going to offer him. *Something is going on in the front office...*


Think the NBA will investigate it?


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

wtf....Lakers our taking our players...

Do they even have enough money to sign Cassell and Radman??

Radman probly took Lakers offer since he can start over Luke Walton for the Lakers


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Hmmmm ....

Kobe exercising his muscule in LA --- tired of the Clippers beating the Lakers so as the Laker GM, he's breaking up the competition.

Where did they get the money?

I mentioned somewhere that as the GM of the Lakers, what Kobe wants the organization will get regardless of League rules. Well, it is looking that way.

Kobe is looking better than GM Dunleavy.  At least he's getting what he wants ... next dumb move ... Dunleavy TRADES COREY.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Make no mistake I am not mad Vlad is gone, I didnt think he would even resign with us. What I dont like is that we had two guys agree to contracts and now both have rejected the previously agreed upon contracts. Vlad signed and will start for the Lakers, thats fine, it is the right move for him. Now if Cassell signs elsewhere, we know for sure something is up with Dun, Baylor, and Sterling.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

It didn't say Cassell to Lakers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Sam needs to stay or if he is signing elsewhere, better be in the Eastern Conference


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



TucsonClip said:


> Make no mistake I am not mad Vlad is gone, I didnt think he would even resign with us. What I dont like is that we had two guys agree to contracts and now both have rejected the previously agreed upon contracts. Vlad signed and will start for the Lakers, thats fine, it is the right move for him. Now if Cassell signs elsewhere, we know for sure something is up with Dun, Baylor, and Sterling.


Honestly, after watching Dunleavy all last year you couldn't tell that he was a poor judge of player ability? Honestly? Look at how he treated Corey!!! Look at how he treated Chris W!!! Look at how he overplayed Chris K just to limit Chris W minutes and to play with his mind.

Yes ... I'd say there IS something up w/Dun!!!! Maybe he's sabotaging the Clippers because they haven't offered HIM an extension. Maybe he told Vlad and Sam that he wasn't sure he'd be coaching the Clippers after his contract expires so they decided not to return. BUT, I believe it is more related to Dunleavy's coaching style and the fact that they couldn't get a commitment to play out of him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Wow this is a shock to me, A good shock though , We now have a 3point shooter. Hmmm I have no idea whats up with Sam? My guess is he'd resign with you guys..... Hmmm he's your guy's leader and with him back you guys will do great again next season.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Unique said:


> Wow this is a shock to me, A good shock though , We now have a 3point shooter. Hmmm I have no idea whats up with Sam? My guess is he'd resign with you guys..... Hmmm he's your guy's leader and with him back you guys will do great again next season.


i still dont udnerstand why sam rejected clips offer. now that lakers signed vladman with all their mle for the next 5 yeras, they cant afford to sign sam cassell. that means sam has nowhere to go but to stay here...or some other team besides clips and lakes but there was no word on that. that's good news for us isnt it?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



> "It's looking pretty good for them," said Cassell, who recently hired high-powered NBA agent David Falk to secure him a two-year deal.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2507013


Pretty good news


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Sam is negotiating they dont always accept the first offer. He probably still wants to be here but he wants a little better deal I just hope they didnt really piss him off with their offer but I dont think it would.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Starbury03 said:


> Sam is negotiating they dont always accept the first offer. He probably still wants to be here but he wants a little better deal I just hope they didnt really piss him off with their offer but I dont think it would.


why is this dickhole even rejecting our first offer when its one that he wanted in the first place? i dont really like this guy's character backstabbing us like this. o i suppose he's not trash like radman tho


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Hmmmm ....
> 
> Kobe exercising his muscule in LA --- tired of the Clippers beating the Lakers so as the Laker GM, he's breaking up the competition.
> 
> ...


Kobe probably got Stern to bend the cap rules to sign these two free agents. Damn Satanic Kobe.

I'm really pleased to sign Vlad, but I didn't want to see us rob you guys, I think a rivalry will be great for this city. Anyways, if Livingston becomes a star you should stay at our caliber anyways.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

I actually have no promblem having radman leaving...it's just that hes going to the lakers that really pisses me off 
and as of Thomas hope to see that u cant see me hand thing


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



MicCheck12 said:


> I actually have no promblem having radman leaving...it's just that hes going to the lakers that really pisses me off
> and as of Thomas hope to see that u cant see me hand thing


Just remember that Radman was our 8th man....our 8th man in the lakers is a starter


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



choiboi46 said:


> Just remember that Radman was our 8th man....our 8th man in the lakers is a starter



Repped, haha I love this :clap:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Not too happy about TT, never liked his attitude as a player, but the Clips will need him after the departure of Radman. Can't blame Radman- he's made it clear he wants to be a starter and the Clips weren't ready to do that.

As for Cassell, I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet. Seems like a negotiating move. Clips however would be stupid not to offer Sam what he really wants- a coaching opportunity.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*




choiboi46 said:


> Just remember that Radman was our 8th man....our 8th man in the lakers is a starter


You speak lies, 8th men don't start in 33% of the games they played in.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

C-Kaman (1)
PF-Brand (2)
SF-Maggette (3)
SG-Mobley (4)
PG - Cassell (5)

Bench (In order of importance)
Livingston (6)
Ross (7)
Vlad (8)

Sounds about right to me... Doesn't mean Rada sucked, he is actually good at what he does (stretching the defense, shooting three's) but he was indeed their 8th man.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Jamel Irief said:


> You speak lies, 8th men don't start in 33% of the games they played in.


Manipulation of statistics is just wrong. HA


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe probably got Stern to bend the cap rules to sign these two free agents. Damn Satanic Kobe.
> 
> I'm really pleased to sign Vlad, but I didn't want to see us rob you guys, I think a rivalry will be great for this city. Anyways, if Livingston becomes a star you should stay at our caliber anyways.


lawl wouldn't you have to catch up to the Clippers' caliber first of all?


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Jamel Irief said:


> You speak lies, 8th men don't start in 33% of the games they played in.


Lol that is true...And he is a legit starter but Clippers were pretty deep this year....

THe only reason he started was becuz Maggette, QRoss, or Kaman(EB moved to center) was injured....or matchup problems b/c Kaman cant keep up with the SUns

But when the team was fully healthy....either QRoss or MAggette would start with the other subbing in for him; SL was clearly our 7th man making VLade our 8th man...

But it's great that he aint coming back, not that i didnt want him but because Maggette would be happier with more playing time and could possibly start now


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Manipulation of statistics is just wrong. HA


Not really... Vlad might start on the Lakers but I doubt he averages above 30 minutes a game, which is what he averaged as a Clipper. And he started 11 of 30 games, not manipulating anything.



Amareca said:


> lawl wouldn't you have to catch up to the Clippers' caliber first of all?


Clippers beat the Lakers twice, Lakers beat the Clippers twice
Clippers won 47, Lakers won 45
They took the same team to 7 games
Both got blown out in game 7

Try being objective.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

cassell has got to take the clipps offer. he's good in the system, the nation loves him, he brought the swagger, wtf. 6-7 mill per season is incredible for a man who can only play 2 quarters per game! and YES he helped get the clipps over the hump in making the post season but truthfully he's always had the ball in his hands and hit 3's in the 4th quarter his entire career. but remember he's had hakeem, ray allen/tim thomas, and now elton brand to assist him. he's never done this on his own. 


i hope he stays with the clipps cause this is his new home,- he's made a mark here, why take that to the lakers where they ultimatly won't give a sh*t about him in the long run. stay with the clipps then move to a coaching position after two years.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

^ CLippers werent healthy until the playoffs (actually not realy since Rebraca wasnt)
-MAggette was gone for most the season....
-QRoss was injured for a while too....and had recurring back problems
-We didnt get Vlade until the 2nd half of the season
-Cuttino had a broken hand for most of the season(that's why his 3s werent going in for most the time)
-Rebraca was gone for most the season
-SL was gone for beginning of the season
-Cassell had back problems for a month or so...

If the whole team was healthy...we couldve had 55+ wins (more than 50 wins for sure)

Lakers were without Mihm for awhile; but that actually helped Kwame improve


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Not really... Vlad might start on the Lakers but I doubt he averages above 30 minutes a game, which is what he averaged as a Clipper. And he started 11 of 30 games, not manipulating anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


werent u the clown that first said the clips werent at the lakers caliber? could u be any more hypocritical


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

iam going to be the first one that says that radman wouldent even get close to scoring as much points as he did for us


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe probably got Stern to bend the cap rules to sign these two free agents. Damn Satanic Kobe.
> 
> I'm really pleased to sign Vlad, but I didn't want to see us rob you guys, I think a rivalry will be great for this city. Anyways, if Livingston becomes a star you should stay at our caliber anyways.


Yup, hes the guy that said LAkers are at a higher caliber.....

SL doesnt need to be a star to make the clippers stay at the lakers caliber; Clippers would still be a caliber higher than the Lakers if SL doesnt become a star....

If SL became a star; CLippers would be much much better than the Lakers;


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

I'm ecstatic that Radman is gone! He was a nice player, but as good of a 3-point shooter as he was, he didn't make much of an impact overall... Also he's caused terrible problems for the rotation.... 

Maggette & Ross should now take up 95% of the SF playing time. Korolev should get about 4-5 minutes per game.

Brand and Jumpin' James Singleton should get 100% of the time at PF, i really really really hope the Tim Thomas news turns out to be false... he's got "garbage" written all over him.

As for Cassell, offer him up to $16 million for 2 years, beyond that, let him walk. Also, desperately try to dump Mobley off on someone, hopefully for picks or some other cap-saving method. If we're going to be spending money on a free-agent, get a decent SG!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> werent u the clown that first said the clips werent at the lakers caliber? could u be any more hypocritical


Nope, that wasn't me. I said they were the same caliber. "Stay at our caliber" is what it says, shouldn't be that hard to figure out.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

I'm glad Radmanovic is leaving the Clippers. I've never been a fan of this guy, he never seems to be happy. He complained in Seattle, and it looks like he didnt want to be a Clipper. This guy thinks he's better than he is.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm glad Radmanovic is leaving the Clippers. I've never been a fan of this guy, he never seems to be happy. He complained in Seattle, and it looks like he didnt want to be a Clipper. This guy thinks he's better than he is.


FINALLY ... someone says what I'm thinking.

(Shades of Marko Jaric?)

Sonics had NO complaint after he left and there must be a reason. There must have been a reason why he couldn't start there. I remember Sonics fans talking about inconsistency; we all saw that here during his short term, but some want to believe it was because he was new to the system.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

the only negative i can see for the clips, is that they basically lost wilcox for nothing.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

wilcox for thomas


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



bootstrenf said:


> the only negative i can see for the clips, is that they basically lost wilcox for nothing.


freed cap space? isnt that how they were able to afford thomas?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

How is this bad news now Livingston can take over the P.G role and become the superstar that everyone believes he's going to be, and you got Thomas to replace Radmon.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> How is this bad news now Livingston can take over the P.G role and become the superstar that everyone believes he's going to be, and you got Thomas to replace Radmon.


The thread title is now misleading ...

Sam has agreed to re-sign with the Clippers and Radman DID agree to sign with the Lakers.

I'm not sure, but I believe Sam has agreed that is is time for Shaun to step in and he take a backseat. We shall see how that pans out.

Do you really believe Sam wanted to be a Hawk, or that he was using the Hawks to get a decent contract from the Clippers?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



Dynasty Raider said:


> The thread title is now misleading ...
> 
> Sam has agreed to re-sign with the Clippers and Radman DID agree to sign with the Lakers.
> 
> ...


He was using the hawks, I don't think at 36, Cassell would want to come here, where the average age was 23 year old last year, and expect to play 35 minutes a game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> He was using the hawks, I don't think at 36, Cassell would want to come here, where the average age was 23 year old last year, and expect to play 35 minutes a game.


I agree. But, we Clipper fans were concerned. Regardless of his age, it is a fact that wherever he goes, his team gets into the Playoffs. We were thinking the Hawks were willing to pay for that risk. Personally, I'm happy that he returned for insurance. I want Shaun to lead the team and I believe he is ready, but it is extra nice to have an insurance policy like Sam on our team.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



afobisme said:


> freed cap space? isnt that how they were able to afford thomas?



you guys are right, we did get thomas. i hate that we spent 24 mil on him though. we should've saved that money for kaman/livingston/ross/singleton.

i pray that thomas doesn't regress to his old self, now that he got his contract.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

Sam will demand to start....

He said that he wants at least 30mpg....

Then he said Dunleavy will find a way to get SL some minutes....meaning that Sam will start and DUnleavy will have to find SL minutes as backup 1 and 2 or 3


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



choiboi46 said:


> Sam will demand to start....
> 
> He said that he wants at least 30mpg....
> 
> Then he said Dunleavy will find a way to get SL some minutes....meaning that Sam will start and DUnleavy will have to find SL minutes as backup 1 and 2 or 3


Uh... what? Where did you get this idea from? Sam has repeatedly said he wants to come off the bench... the Clippers organization has also repeatedly said that Livingston will be the starter this coming season. Care to let us know where you got this info?


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



leidout said:


> Uh... what? Where did you get this idea from? Sam has repeatedly said he wants to come off the bench... the Clippers organization has also repeatedly said that Livingston will be the starter this coming season. Care to let us know where you got this info?


http://ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_1200565.php


"Although he will be entering his 14th NBA season in 2006-2007, Cassell *said he does not expect his role to change, as the development of 20-year old guard Shaun Livingston continues.*
*“I’ll still play my 30 minutes or so,’’ said Cassell, who averaged 17.2 points, 6.3 assists and 34 minutes this past season. 

“But I know that Mike will find a way to put Shaun on the court more, too.’’ * 

Why would Sam say Dunleavy will find a way to put Shaun on the court more if SL is gonna start?


Also there was an article before the playoffs where he said that he will only come off the bench for a all-star caliber PG....I guess he expected SL to break out but SL hasnt really broke out much, he improved but not that much


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



choiboi46 said:


> Sam will demand to start....
> 
> He said that he wants at least 30mpg....
> 
> Then he said Dunleavy will find a way to get SL some minutes....meaning that Sam will start and DUnleavy will have to find SL minutes as backup 1 and 2 or 3


Wow, that seems kinda shelfish on Cassels part, why not just let Livingston play, he definetly ready.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Wow, that seems kinda shelfish on Cassels part, why not just let Livingston play, he definetly ready.


he can pry his way into mobley's minutes at the 2 guard. part of his versatility. mobley sucks.

and dont worry. i highly doubt will play huge minutes at 80 games this next season. livingston will get minutes no matter wat


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Bad News????? (No Cassell, Radman to Lakers????)*

if cassell hasnt lost much from this year, and if livingston still doesnt improve much, why not give him 30 a game? I dont mind that at all. But if livingston steps up i think changes need to be made.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

Listen guys it all depends on Livingston. I really think that he will step up like he did in the last game of the playoffs and eventually he will take over the starting role. Do not know when or in what game, but it will come this season.

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------

